
Show HN: Golang SaaS for a REST API Testing - krstak
https://api-testing.net/
======
krstak
Hey everyone,

I've created a small service in golang for a testing REST API endpoints. It is
a language agnostic since it uses only a json file where you can describe your
tests and assertions. You can easily integrate it with any CI/CD tool.

Any feedback or advice is highly appreciated.

Thanks a lot !

